# Picking up an unwanted Golden tomorrow - help! :)



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

No advice, but want to say 'thanks' for taking this guy in during his time of need.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Good for you! Are you going to keep the dog or work to find it a good home?

I would ask for vet records or at least find out who the vet is so you can get them. It might help to get them to sign a waiver giving you permission to get the records from the vet.

Any AKC papers or purchase papers from the breeder or records they kept like Rabies certificate.

Any bedding or toys the dog is familiar with. 

Leftover food, bowl, medications if needed, and leash, collar, tags, etc.

A list of any schedule the dog adheres to or just general preferences or likes/dislikes.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I suppose you can type up a letter saying they are handing over ownership of him to you and have them sign it.

Are you keeping him or finding him a home?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Lots of pats on the back for you. I'm not sure of any paperwork that needs to be signed but you should ask for all the dogs records such as neuter/spay, shot records etc. I didn't have anything official when I picked up Caue from his owner but did get all his records. His previous owner also signed over his AKC registration to me.

Good luck on the adoption.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for taking this dog in. Also, be sure if this dog was purchased from a breeder that the contract doesn't state the breeder be notified.


----------



## Flashbrite (Apr 12, 2007)

You are so wonderful for taking him! I think Caleigh is right...


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone - I don't plan on keeping him. I just want to get him on track and hopefully find him a loving home.

They told me they will have his records for me tomorrow. And I will see if they have any AKC paperwork for him, etc.

I already put a call into my vet and they are going to take a look at him before I bring him home. Don't want him bringing anything to my gang.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank You for taking him in and pls. let everyone know.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank You For Caring.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Rescues often have release forms. Other than that, just remember to pick up any paperwork they have for him, if they do! And ask for vet info plus a letter allowing the vets to release his info to either you or the rescue group.( I'd type one up, take a copy for them, and one for you, which they sign. Old records can be VERY helpful!!

I recently had an 8 year old who had a vet record with only one entry. His first shot!!!

Thanks for taking him!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

http://www.goldenretrievers.org/apps/OwnerRelease.pdf

Here is the release form our rescue uses. It's a good idea to get a written release from a legal liability standpoint. In addition, if the dog happens to be microchipped, the Owner Release will allow you to transfer the records to the new owners. The vet should scan for a chip at the initial veterinary exam.


----------

